# Can Tiels Talons cut your skin?



## Kikode (Aug 17, 2011)

Hey Kind of curious cause I noticed two cuts on my shoulder just now and I remember a day or 2 ago Elby got spooked and it hurt when she flew off my shoulder. Are they sharp enough to pierce skin or is this another unexplained scratch?


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Sure they can! They don't often.. more than nought it is just a scratch.. but if spooked of course they will try to grab on to something a bit stronger. It also makes a difference depending on what you are wearing... but I always will have scratch marks on me. If the skin gets broken, I'll put a dab of anti-biotic on it just to be safe.


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

yes they can before i trimmed mine nails i get some scratches but it is not to bad now.


----------



## Kikode (Aug 17, 2011)

Cool mystery explained lol. Well Ill look into how to trim her nails soon i guess.


----------



## Bibibobka (Jun 23, 2011)

I hadn't trimmed by birds claws for a while and on Friday night she landed on my head after being spooked, it really hurt and I was surprised when I ran my hands through my hair to find blood  She had actually cut my scalp with her claws. Needless to say they are now clipped lol.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Mine scratch me quite frequently but cutting is different . Mine hold on really tight when i hold them too and even with clipped claws i still get scratched hehe


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

I have tons of little scratches on my arms from the birds


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

xoxsarahxox said:


> I have tons of little scratches on my arms from the birds


I second that. I'm like that too and I only have Sunny! In fact, lately it's gotten really bad---I think because being winter, my skin is noticeably drier and the lack of oil makes the scratches a lot worse. My right shoulder and upper arm is so scratched up, if other people could see it now they would think I'm either a self-cutter or being abused. :wacko: I don't clip Sunny's nails because I don't want her to have to go through the trauma of being held and her nails clipped. What I should do at home is wear a long-sleeve shirt, even if it's a light one.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Annie said:


> I second that. I'm like that too and I only have Sunny! In fact, lately it's gotten really bad---I think because being winter, my skin is noticeably drier and the lack of oil makes the scratches a lot worse. My right shoulder and upper arm is so scratched up, if other people could see it now they would think I'm either a self-cutter or being abused. :wacko: I don't clip Sunny's nails because I don't want her to have to go through the trauma of being held and her nails clipped. What I should do at home is wear a long-sleeve shirt, even if it's a light one.


For some reason I'm really sensitive to this. I get scratches even when their nails are at a reasonable length for everything else.


----------



## Copper (Nov 26, 2011)

Before I clipped Dante's nails my bird arm was covered in scratches from her running up my arm O.O now I rarely get a scratch


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

When Daisy is on my shoulder, it bothers my shoulder because the sharp talon it stabbing into my shirt and skin, but i just keep still. LOL!


----------



## Fortunate (Oct 31, 2011)

Happens to me all the time! In fact Torrent spooked today, flew into my face and scratched my lip! 

I dont know where he was going lol!!


----------



## darthkrallt (Aug 27, 2011)

Huh, maybe I just wear thick t-shirts, but I've pretty much never had the problem of getting scratched through my shirt :blink:

But yeah, tiny little scratches allllllll over my arms. I feel like my skin gets used to it over time though. If I've been away from Grape for a week or two, the little scratches will end up noticeably more pink. It doesn't hurt though, his claws almost never break the skin enough to bleed at all.


----------

